# 2.6.25 Kernel, Broadcom PCI Card, NO b43 driver? [SOLVED]

## MandM

I'm attempting to make the most of the 2.6.25 kernel so I can avoid the ndis_wrappers.  I've got the HP 2133 mini note and I've been trying to get my wireless set up.

```

 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

00:00.6 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Security Device

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (rev 80)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M900 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 5372

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b0)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 90)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237S PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)

[b]02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)[/b]

07:03.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)

```

I believe I've got the correct kernel settings...

Under Device Drivers -> Network Device Support -> Wireless Lan -> 

I've got the following

 <M>   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

I've followed the instructions from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-new for installing the driver.

```
 # b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR" wl_apsta_mimo.o

This file is recognised as:

  ID         :  FW13

  filename   :  wl_apsta_mimo.o

  version    :  410.2160

  MD5        :  cb8d70972b885b1f8883b943c0261a3c

```

But I still can't get my system to recognize the module....

```
# modprobe b43

FATAL: Module b43 not found.
```

I also can't get my orange light (the hardware switch for the wireless card) to turn blue - not sure if that matters....

Anyone see what I'm missing here... it's got to be something obvious!

Thanks!

----------

## AllenJB

Are you're actually running the kernel version you think you are. You can see what kernel version you're currently running using "uname -a".

Tip: You can use eselect to manage your /usr/src/linux symlink - see "eselect kernel help" for more information

----------

## MandM

 *Quote:*   

> Are you're actually running the kernel version you think you are. You can see what kernel version you're currently running using "uname -a".

 

Thanks!  That cleared up a little confusion... I had already created the linux symlink, but I guess i did it in the wrong order.  I was still showing the 2.6.24 kernel.  Now I'm showing up correct with 2.6.25.  However, I error out when I try to modprobe b43 still.

I found that my /lib/modules directory only has the old kernel directory in it 

```
 # ls /lib/modules

2.6.24-gentoo-r8
```

I've re-run my make && make modules and even tried "module-rebuild".

How do I populate a /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4 directory?

----------

## AllenJB

You need to run "make modules_install" to install the compiled modules to the correct location.

----------

## MandM

geeze --- I'm on top of it.  i ran it, but used modules-install (dash instead of underscore) i didn't notice the wrong output

Looks like i'm headed in the right direction now... just not quite there...

from /var/log/messages:

```
May 25 15:53:02 laptop rc-scripts: Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

May 25 15:53:02 laptop rc-scripts: network interface wlan0 does not exist

May 25 15:53:02 laptop rc-scripts: Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

Also from dmesg:

```
b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 9

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

b43-phy0 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

phy0: Failed to initialize wep

b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -12

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PM, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]
```

My /etc/conf.d/net entry looks like this...

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

And my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf looks like this....

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="My-Net"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=TKIP

  psk="my_password"

  priority=2
```

I think the /var/log/messages entry is the most telling - either, I don't have the correct modules, or my hardware switch isn't working correctly.  I think I don't have the ssb module installed correctly... 

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

b43                   139296  0 

mac80211              109324  1 b43

cfg80211               18184  1 mac80211
```

Am I correct in that assumption?

Thanks again for the help!

----------

## IvanMajhen

Do you have selected this options under Cryptographic API?

```

Cryptographic API                                                                                               

                                               < >   Sequence Number IV Generator                                                                                     

                                                -*-   Cryptographic algorithm manager                                                                                 

                                                -*-   HMAC support                                                                                                    

                                                < >   XCBC support                                                                                                   

                                                < >   Null algorithms                                                                                                  

                                                <*>   MD4 digest algorithm                                                                                          

                                                -*-   MD5 digest algorithm                                                                                           

                                                -*-   SHA1 digest algorithm                                                                                            

                                                < >   SHA224 and SHA256 digest algorithm                                                                            

                                                < >   SHA384 and SHA512 digest algorithms                                                                            

                                                < >   Whirlpool digest algorithms                                                                                      

                                                < >   Tiger digest algorithms                                                                                          

                                                < >   GF(2^128) multiplication functions (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                

                                                {*}   ECB support                                                                                                     

                                                -*-   CBC support                                                                                                     

                                                < >   PCBC support                                                                                                     

                                                < >   LRW support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                       

                                                < >   XTS support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                      

                                                < >   CTR support                                                                                                     

                                                < >   GCM/GMAC support                                                                                                 

                                                < >   CCM support                                                                                                      

                                                < >   Software async crypto daemon                                                                                     

                                                -*-   DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms                                                                         

                                               < >   FCrypt cipher algorithm                                                                                          

                                               < >   Blowfish cipher algorithm                                                                                        

                                               < >   Twofish cipher algorithm                                                                                         

                                                < >   Twofish cipher algorithms (i586)                                                                                 

                                               < >   Serpent cipher algorithm                                                                                         

                                                -*-   AES cipher algorithms                                                                                            

                                               <*>   AES cipher algorithms (i586)         

                                                 < >   CAST5 (CAST-128) cipher algorithm                                                                                

                                                 < >   CAST6 (CAST-256) cipher algorithm                                                                                

                                                 < >   TEA, XTEA and XETA cipher algorithms                                                                             

                                                 {*}   ARC4 cipher algorithm                                                                                            

                                                 < >   Khazad cipher algorithm                                                                                          

                                               < >   Anubis cipher algorithm                                                                                          

                                               < >   SEED cipher algorithm                                                                                            

                                              < >   Salsa20 stream cipher algorithm (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                   

                                                  < >   Salsa20 stream cipher algorithm (i586) (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                            

                                                  -*-   Deflate compression algorithm                                                                                    

                                                  <*>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm                                                                              

                                                  < >   CRC32c CRC algorithm                                                                                             

                                                  < >   Camellia cipher algorithms                                                                                       

                                                  < >   Testing module                                                                                                   

                                                  -*-   Authenc support                                                                                                 

                                                  < >   LZO compression algorithm                                                                                        

                                                  [ ]   Hardware crypto devices  --->                  
```

Ecb and arch4 must be compiled in kernel or autoloaded before ssb/mac80211.

----------

## MandM

That did it!

for the first time, i've got a wlan0 interface with ifconfig!  IvanMajhen and AllenJB are on fire!  Thank you gentlemen!

----------

## IvanMajhen

Nice. Put solved in thread subject.

----------

## MandM

yup... just had to verify connectivity before closing it off.

Thanks again for the help!

----------

